# Black Screen for Black & White on Windows 7



## DarronR (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm posting this after a few fruitless hours of googling and tech troubleshooting with Xbox support (routed there from Lionhead's site). They had no idea other than a few solutions from other forums. EA apparently no longer supports the game.

So I would like to know how to get the Lionhead Stds. game Black & White (the original) running on my Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit laptop. It installs all fine and dandy but on start up black screens. The mouse cursor is free but that's it. It does not freeze the system at all. Program manager says B&W is not responding when I check it. 

I would hazard that either it's failing to launch/execute properly or like everyone else seems to think it's a resolution/compatibility issue. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you very much and I hope to hear back soon.


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello DarronR and welcome to TSF artytime:

Here are the minimum requirements for B&W:

* 

Minimum Requirements
Win 95/98/2000/ME
PII350MHz
64MB RAM
8MB 3D accelerator
600 MB hard drive space
4x CD-ROM
 

Supported Functions
 Number Of Players: 1-8
 Online
 Vibration
 Memory Card
*You probably meet all of those apart from the OS. So let's have a go at that first.Follow the instructions in this tutorial to change the compatibility mode:

Compatibility Mode - Windows 7 Forums

Use the instructions titled "Through the properties page".

Change the drop down menu to "Windows 2000"

Tom


----------

